# Something is going on with the ratings.



## Jadwiga Basecki (Sep 6, 2017)

I have been driving since Jan 2018, 6 month, full time, in Binghamton NY. For some time now my rating kept at 4.83. As far as I remember this was my highest. My very first rider in Jan (drunk) started me off with one star. I drove with many wonderful ppl since and got almost 1000 5-star ratings and of course there were others as well.

A friend of mine in California tells me his rating is 4.95 and he got a bonus of $1700 as soon as he started. He also gets bonuses weekly of $100 for going over an amnt of trips. No one here gets that kind of a treatment  Different area.

I always knew I cannot compare Binghamton NY to San Jose CA but still. kept dreaming of a higher score and kept watching it closely. Believe me I did my very best, I can tell from experience now better area, nicer ppl, better ratings. 

However something totally out of ordinary started to happen lately. In a matter of a few days my ratings went down from 4.83 to 4.75 and 3 days I did not even drive due to heat wave. I know, students are out and many poor and angry riders are out there during summer. But mine were so pleasant and friendly and had nothing but complements. Last lady rider kept asking about the country I am from and telling me how much she loves my national food. When she left the car my score dropped from 4.76 to 4.75. Does anuone know what is going on in Binghamton? A movement of sort of the poor and angry?  I am very poor myself and depand on the Uber income. It is becomming scary.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Same here in SJ, my rating went down from 4.96 to 4.92 in just couple of days last week during jul4th holidays. I got 1 star from group of teens for going 27mph in 25mph zone plus couple of 4 stars for no reason.


----------



## Jadwiga Basecki (Sep 6, 2017)

My friend from CA (the one with 4.95, lol) tells me the likely reason for the sudden drop in my score could be the very number of trips per day which dropped as well. The logic behind would be that the bad apple who snapped you with one star hurts the average more if your total number of trips is less. BUT... i thought the last 500 is being calculated...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I thought it was changed to last 100 now. Riders can also rate you days later.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

You get paid the same whether you are 4.75 or 4.95 don't let the rating control you.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I thought it was changed to last 100 now. Riders can also rate you days later.


No, its 500. They tested 100 in a few markets, i think last year, but it is 500 now. Lyft is 100


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> No, its 500. They tested 100 in a few markets, i think last year, but it is 500 now. Lyft is 100


Gotcha, my market must have been a test because I got the notice. The test must have ended because I call my 4.94 rating changed to 4.91 randomly 6 months removed from my last trip given.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jadwiga Basecki said:


> I have been driving since Jan 2018, 6 month, full time, in Binghamton NY. For some time now my rating kept at 4.83. As far as I remember this was my highest. My very first rider in Jan (drunk) started me off with one star. I drove with many wonderful ppl since and got almost 1000 5-star ratings and of course there were others as well.
> 
> A friend of mine in California tells me his rating is 4.95 and he got a bonus of $1700 as soon as he started. He also gets bonuses weekly of $100 for going over an amnt of trips. No one here gets that kind of a treatment  Different area.
> 
> ...


Uber is new in NYS. Your riders needed time to learn how to scam the system. They downrate and then complain about something to get the ride for free, and possibly an additional credit.

What kind of feedback are you getting? What about notices of "flags"? Anything?


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

If your doing lyft you can contact support and have them remove any unfair rating you got, i do it and im at a 4.97 rating with lyft


----------



## UberFairy (Jun 27, 2018)

SOME RIDERS ARE HAVING A BAD DAY & MAY BE ANGRY BEFORE THEY EVER GET IN YOUR CAR, I DONT TAKE RATINGS
PERSONALLY, I REALIZE THERE ARE THOSE PEOPLE THAT WILL RATE A DRIVER LOW NO MATTER WHAT.
KEEP IN MIND YOU GET PAID THE SAME IRREGARDLESS,


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Jadwiga Basecki said:


> My friend from CA (the one with 4.95, lol) tells me the likely reason for the sudden drop in my score could be the very number of trips per day which dropped as well. The logic behind would be that the bad apple who snapped you with one star hurts the average more if your total number of trips is less. BUT... i thought the last 500 is being calculated...


If this is Lyft you can dispute the bad ratings by sending "support" an email expressing your desire to do so. You will need the date and time of trip request, pickup and drop off. Remembering the name makes it easier for Lyft but I don't believe that it's required. I've had a few instances where I've had to dispute ratings and won each time.



UberFairy said:


> SOME RIDERS ARE HAVING A BAD DAY & MAY BE ANGRY BEFORE THEY EVER GET IN YOUR CAR, I DONT TAKE RATINGS
> PERSONALLY, I REALIZE THERE ARE THOSE PEOPLE THAT WILL RATE A DRIVER LOW NO MATTER WHAT.
> KEEP IN MIND YOU GET PAID THE SAME IRREGARDLESS,


WHY ARE YOU TYPING IN ALL CAPS AS IF YOU ARE SHOUTING?


----------

